# Pg 685



## Sitop (16 Juli 2011)

Hallo
Ich habe in der großen Bucht ein PG 685 erworben.
Wollte meine S5 115 U programmieren. 
Nun fragt mich das PG nach eine Pfad wenn ich es starte.
Ich habe keine Beschreibung und DOS ist mir nicht geläufig.
Vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen.
Habe das Problem das ich in Dos nicht programmieren kann und nicht weiss welchen Befehl ich eingeben muss um UND,Oder ...... sachen zu progrmmieren.
Gruß Sitop


----------



## bike (16 Juli 2011)

Wenn du garnix von DOS weißt  wird es schwer.
Du musst, wenn S5 läuft, dir den Pfad suchen in dem dein Programm hinterlegt ist.
Das geht in dem Fenster links in dem Auswahlfenster, jedoch nicht mit Maus sondern mit "TAB" bzw den Pfeiltasten.

Und eingeben ist doch relativ leicht. 

Wenn du in einem  grafischen Editor bist, dann kannst du mit den "F" Tasten eine Verknüpfung einfügen.
Wenn du auf AWL umschaltest, dann kannst du einfach U bzw O einfügen.


bike


----------



## Question_mark (16 Juli 2011)

Hallo,



			
				Sitop schrieb:
			
		

> Nun fragt mich das PG nach eine Pfad wenn ich es starte.



Wann kommt die Frage ? Nach dem Start des PG oder nach dem Start von STEP5 ?



			
				Sitop schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe keine Beschreibung und DOS ist mir nicht geläufig.



Beim PG685 solltest Du dir lieber Infos über PCPM besorgen ...

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## SoftMachine (16 Juli 2011)

*vorsintflutliche Beschreibungen...*

Hallo zusammen,

aus Urzeiten aufgestöbert und eingescannt...

Anhang anzeigen PCPM-Tabellenheft_(d)_OCR.zip


Denke, das hilft erstmal weiter...

Grüsse


----------



## SoftMachine (16 Juli 2011)

Hi, Sitop,
bin zwar urlaubsmässig auf Achse, muss mich aber doch nochmal melden (dieses Forum hat einen gewissen Suchtfaktor...).

Nicht gegen dein neu erworbenes (altes) Schätzchen, 
aber falls du mit der PCPM-Anleitung nicht klarkommst, dann schau hier:

Hol dir das mal zunächst als Demo:
http://www.ibhsoftec-sps.de/german/Downloads_Demos.htm

Damit kannst Du deine 115U auch programmieren, sofern du einen TTY-Umwandler hast, und den gibt es hier:
http://www.ibhsoftec-sps.de/german/Produktauswahl_Hardware_S5.htm


Alternativ gibt es noch weitere Anbieter für diese Soft- und Hardware ...

Gruss


----------



## Question_mark (16 Juli 2011)

*Aaaarrgghhh .., das tut richtig weh*

Hallo,



			
				SoftMachine schrieb:
			
		

> Hol dir das mal zunächst als Demo:
> http://www.ibhsoftec-sps.de/german/Downloads_Demos.htm
> 
> Damit kannst Du deine 115U auch programmieren, sofern du einen TTY-Umwandler hast, und den gibt es hier:
> ...



Vergiss das bitte, wir reden hier über ein PG 685 ...

Gruß 

Question_mark

PS : da hat schon in einem vorigen Beitrag eine Flachbirne ein DOS 
auf ein PCPM basierendes Gerät verpflanzt, einfach genial. Jetzt fang Du nicht bitte auch mit so einem Scheiss an


----------



## SoftMachine (16 Juli 2011)

Hi,
das war als Alternative, um statt mit einem PG 685 eine S5-115U zu programmieren ??

oder habe ich zu später Stunde irgendwas überlesen 

grüsse


----------



## Question_mark (16 Juli 2011)

*...*

Hallo,



			
				SoftMachine schrieb:
			
		

> das war als Alternative, um statt mit einem PG 685 eine S5-115U zu programmieren ??



Dann hättest Du das auch als Alternative deklarieren sollen. Du hast nicht wirklich etwas überlesen (ausser die Sache mit dem PG 685 ..), sondern eher etwas zu wenig erklärt.

Gruß

Question_mark

PS : Wir reden hier über ein PG 685, und das war nun mal die Frage vom TE. Der will sich jetzt bestimmt kein Power PG kaufen, um die von Dir empfohlenen Produkte dazuzukaufen.


----------



## SoftMachine (16 Juli 2011)

ich sagte doch:

"Nicht gegen dein neu erworbenes (altes) Schätzchen"

und habe eine andere Möglicjkeit aufgezeigt 

Gruss


----------



## SoftMachine (16 Juli 2011)

Nee,

PG685 hab´ich nicht überlesen...
habe ja sogar das PCPM-tabellenheft reingestellt!

Die Alternative hätte ich allerdings besser herausstellen sollen, okay...

Aber nimm dein "ARGH, das tut weh", das tut mir weh !  Danke


Gruss


----------



## SoftMachine (16 Juli 2011)

Hi,



Question_mark schrieb:


> PS : Wir reden hier über ein PG 685, und das war nun mal die Frage vom TE. Der will sich jetzt bestimmt kein Power PG kaufen, um die von Dir empfohlenen Produkte dazuzukaufen.




hast ja eigentlich recht. War ich viell. zu voreilig, um den TE auf "neusten stand" zu bringen  

Gruss


----------



## Question_mark (16 Juli 2011)

*Ist nicht  ....*

Hallo,



			
				SoftMaqchine schrieb:
			
		

> Aber nimm dein "ARGH, das tut weh", das tut mir weh ! Danke



Nein .........

Und der nächste ist der Herr Scharping, der nach einem üblem Sturz vom Fahrrad kein PCPM vom DOS unterscheiden kann ...  

Gruß 

Question_mark


----------



## SoftMachine (16 Juli 2011)

Na warte mal ´´´´

Da kommt bestimmt eine Gelegenheit !!!    *ROFL*


Gruss


----------



## Question_mark (16 Juli 2011)

*Einmal Scharping, immer doof ...*

Hallo,



			
				SoftMachine schrieb:
			
		

> Da kommt bestimmt eine Gelegenheit !!!



Ähemm, sagen wir mal so : Seine intellektuellen Fähigkeiten bieten recht viele Gelegenheiten, den Radfahrer in die Wurfkiste zu verbannen 

Gruß

NippleTorture


----------



## SoftMachine (16 Juli 2011)

Hallo,

ja, das ist auch ein Thema...

Ich habe dein :


Question_mark schrieb:


> Nein .........


 
zum "AAARGH" wegnehmen gemeint   LOL !

... und warte nun auf meine Gelegenheit (...Witz...Ironie...) .....:s11:

gruss


----------



## Question_mark (16 Juli 2011)

*Hilfe ...*

Hallo,



			
				bike schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du garnix von DOS weißt wird es schwer.
> Du musst, wenn S5 läuft, dir den Pfad suchen in dem dein Programm hinterlegt ist.
> Das geht in dem Fenster links in dem Auswahlfenster, jedoch nicht mit Maus sondern mit "TAB" bzw den Pfeiltasten.
> 
> ...



Kann mir mal jemand ein Mittel empfehlen, also gegen Lachkrämpfe. Ich weiss nicht, wie ich so einen Nonsens ertragen kann. Aber schön, so einen Deppen im Forum zu haben, jeder Mensch hat seinen Nutzen, und sei es nur als schlechtes Beispiel *ROFL*

Gruß

Question_mark

PS : Scharping, wenn Du gar keine Ahnung hast, dann halt doch einfach Deine Fr..e


----------



## Question_mark (16 Juli 2011)

*...*

Hallo,



			
				SoftMachine schrieb:
			
		

> ... und warte nun auf meine Gelegenheit (...Witz...Ironie...) .....



Warte einfach darauf, ich bin ja auch letztendlich auch nicht ohne Fehler ... 

Gruß 
NippleTorture


----------



## SoftMachine (16 Juli 2011)

OK, du bist in Ordnung... *ROFL*

nU haben wir aber locker 1..2 seiten hier vom TE vertan und rumgefloskelt...

soll er sich erstmal äussern...... zum PG 685...

Gruss


----------



## Question_mark (17 Juli 2011)

*Na und, mein Buckel ist rund ..*

Hallo,



			
				SoftMachine schrieb:
			
		

> nU haben wir aber locker 1..2 seiten hier vom TE vertan und rumgefloskelt...



Na und, damit habe ich kein Problem ...



			
				SoftMachine schrieb:
			
		

> soll er sich erstmal äussern...... zum PG 685...



Wird der TE sich mit Sicherheit nicht weiter äussern, der gehört zur Kategorie : Ich stelle mal eine Frage, aber die Antwort interessiert mich nicht wirklich. Insofern geht mir das alles wirklich am Poppes vorbei 

Gruß 

Question_mark


----------



## SoftMachine (17 Juli 2011)

*................................*

Bleibt mir nur eines:

*ROFL*


gruss


----------



## bike (17 Juli 2011)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Leider habe ich dein Niveau nicht, daher verkneife ich mir eine Bemerkung.
Du kannst dich ja bei mir melden, sei versichert ich habe das richtige Mittel für dich. 

DOS war zuerst da und CPM bzw PCPM ist von der Verzeichnisstuktur ähnlich aufgebaut. 
Daher ist mit dem Grundwissen von DOS es sehr wohl möglich sich im PCPM zurecht zufinden. Man muss nicht den kompletten Befehlsvorrat von CPM kennen oder nutzen.

Das Suchen des Pfades unter PCM im S5 ist das selbe wie  unter DOS.


bike


----------



## tnt369 (17 Juli 2011)

sorry bike, du irrst

cp/m war schon läger da.
wurde ab 1974 benutzt.  s. wiki: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/CP/M

(ms-)dos wurde ab 1980 (hieß da noch q-dos) benutzt.


----------



## bike (17 Juli 2011)

tnt369 schrieb:


> sorry bike, du irrst
> 
> cp/m war schon läger da.
> wurde ab 1974 benutzt.  s. wiki: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/CP/M
> ...




Stimmt, sorry.
Habe da etwas durcheinander gebracht.

Jedoch das Problem von dem TE liegt darin, dass er ein Projektfile öffnet und die Dateien nicht an der Stelle liegen, die erwartet werden.
Das Anwählen der Dateien und deren Struktur ist jedoch nicht CP/M sspezifisch sondern ist die selbe wie bei DOS.


bike


----------



## Question_mark (17 Juli 2011)

Hallo,



			
				bike schrieb:
			
		

> Das Anwählen der Dateien und deren Struktur ist jedoch nicht CP/M sspezifisch sondern ist die selbe wie bei DOS.



Nein ....

Es gibt unter PCP/M keine Verzeichnisstruktur, die auch nur im entferntesten an DOS erinnert. Unter PCP/M gibt es 16 Userbereiche (User 0 bis User 15). Der User 0 ist sowas wie ein Root Verzeichnis, darauf hat man von allen Userbereichen Zugriff. Darum ist die STEP5 Software auch im User 0 installiert. Eine weitere Unterteilung in Verzeichnisse innerhalb eines Users gibt es nicht.

"PIP" in PCPM und "Copy" in DOS führen zwar zum gleichen Ergebnis (nämlich zum Kopieren von Dateien), die Aufrufparameter sind jedoch in genau umgekehrter Reihenfolge anzugeben. Da hat dann schon so mancher DOS-Kenner ziemlich ratlos vor dem PG geschluchzt 

Und wenn der TE meine oben schon gestellte Frage nach dem Zeitpunkt des Auftretens der Fehlermeldung beantwortet, dann kann man bei dem Problem gezielter  weiterhelfen und das Niveau dieses Threads deutlich anheben.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Der Pfälzer (17 Juli 2011)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Nein ....
> 
> ...


*ACK*
Gruß Roland


----------



## SoftMachine (17 Juli 2011)

*...kommt er wieder ... ?*

Hallo zusammen,



SoftMachine schrieb:


> nU haben wir aber locker 1..2 seiten hier vom TE vertan und rumgefloskelt...
> *soll er < der TE > sich erstmal äussern...... zum PG 685...*
> Gruss


 


Question_mark schrieb:


> .... Wird *der TE sich mit Sicherheit nicht weiter äussern*, der gehört zur Kategorie : Ich stelle mal eine Frage, aber die Antwort interessiert mich nicht wirklich. Insofern geht mir das alles wirklich am Poppes vorbei
> Gruß
> Question_mark


 


Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> .... Und *wenn der TE meine oben schon gestellte Frage* nach dem Zeitpunkt des Auftretens der Fehlermeldung beantwortet, dann kann man bei dem Problem gezielter weiterhelfen und das Niveau dieses Threads deutlich anheben.
> Gruß
> Question_mark


 

Na, ob der sich wirklich wieder hierher traut ...  

Grüsse

P.S. .... schmunzel...


----------



## Sitop (17 Juli 2011)

Natürlich traue ich mich wieder hierhin.
Bei 2 Kinder ist es aber manchmal schwer sich in Ruhe an den Rechner zusetzen.
Also ich schalte das PG ein und dann starte ich S5.
Dann will es ein Verzeichnis wissen wo ich das Progarmm speichern soll oder so??
Auf jeden Fall kann ich kein Baustein einfügen oder Programmieren.
Im Betrieb haben wir 3 Field PG´s die kann man sich auch ausleihen,wollte aber ein eigenes haben.

Ich hatte gehoft das jemand eine Beschreibung vom PG besitzt.
Gruß Sitop


----------



## Question_mark (17 Juli 2011)

*Hoffe, der Link hilft weiter*

Hallo,



			
				Sitop schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich traue ich mich wieder hierhin.



Dein Mut wird dann mit einem Link zum STEP5 Paket auf dem PG685 belohnt :

http://cache.automation.siemens.com/dnl/zM/zM4Mzk1AAAA_1169884_HB/Step5_v30_%28d%29_OCR.pdf

Hoffe, das hilft Dir weiter. 

Gruß

Question_mark

PS : Wenn Du diesen Fred nicht mehr im Suche/Biete wiederfindest, dann hat der Ralle gemerkt, das dieser Fred in das Simatic Unterforum gehört


----------



## Sitop (17 Juli 2011)

Super Danke

Ich denke damit komme ich schon etwas weiter.
Dachte nur es passt besser in Suche&Biete rein, da ich ja etwas Suchte.
Aber Danke nochmal.


Zufällig besitzt niemand mehr ein Handbuch vom PG 685???

Gruß Sitop


----------



## SoftMachine (17 Juli 2011)

Hallo,

ne, leider...

Ausser der bereits reingestellten PCPM-Anleitung aus Beitrag #3 hab´ich nur noch eine Anleitung zum PG 670 gefunden...

gruss


----------



## SoftMachine (17 Juli 2011)

Sorry...

Beitrag #4 ! 

Gruss


----------



## Question_mark (18 Juli 2011)

*Klick ...*

Hallo,



			
				Sitop schrieb:
			
		

> Aber Danke nochmal.




Der Button dafür ist am unteren, rechten Rand im jeweiligen Beitrag 

Danke ...

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (18 Juli 2011)

*...*

Hallo,



			
				Sitop schrieb:
			
		

> Dachte nur es passt besser in Suche&Biete rein, da ich ja etwas Suchte.



Mach Dir mal keinen Kopf deswegen ...  Unser Ralle war heute eigentlich nur den ganzen Tag mit dem Abschiessen der China Spambots beschäftigt. Die eigentliche Aufgabe der Moderation kam da etwas zu kurz. Heute morgen standen hier im Forum die China Bots regelrecht Schlange und man konnte unserem Ralle beim Bot killen zusehen ...

Schade nur, das der Ralle, der sich für dieses Forum wirklich den Ar...h regelrecht aufreißt, da so wenig Unterstützung vom Markus erfährt. 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Boxy (18 Juli 2011)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gabs nicht ne Serie des PG 685 (turbo) mit MS-Dos gegen Ende ...

Andernfalls ist es ja bei den damaligen S5 Versionen auch unter MS-Dos so gewesen das S5 weiter unter PCPM lief und ein Emulator angestratet wurde 

Also wie schon mal geschrieben einfach S5 eingeben, dann sollter S5 starten. Der Koni speichert unter PCPM in dem aktiven User (Verzeichniss).


Einfach mal *VER* eingeben und wir sehen was drauf ist *ROFL*


----------



## HaDi (18 Juli 2011)

Boxy schrieb:


> Gabs nicht ne Serie des PG 685 (turbo) mit MS-Dos gegen Ende ...


Die gab´s tatsächlich, ich hab hier noch einen Original-Diskettensatz, neben PCP/M enthält der auch ein MS-DOS 3.3 und ein GEM/3 (Wer mal einen Atari ST/TT hatte, kennt das).

Grüße von HaDi


----------

